# will a yeast infection ruin my chances of concieving this month?



## Semanthia

I think I have a yeast infection (never had one before so I'm not sure) I'm calling my Dr tomorrow. However I just ovulated the other day and I was curious if it'd mess with TTC? I hope not I don't want this month to be a total loss.


----------



## daopdesign

Hi hun, I'm no expert but tbh I don't think it will interfere with the actual ovulation and fertilization process as most (if not all) yeast infections are in the vagina and the cervix remains pretty focused in keeping anything yeasty out. Hoping you get your BFP! Good luck


----------



## mamabearjen

I dont know much in that department..But I wouldn't think it would mess it up!! Hoping for you ;)


----------



## JPARR01

I am almost positive it will not mess it up... Good thing you ovulated the other day because you def. do not want to BD when you have a yeast infection.


----------



## Semanthia

Thanks girls! I was just a little concerned about that. FX for all of us!


----------



## kiki04

Actually if you look into it a YI is a sign of early pg ;)Happened to me twice!


----------



## Semanthia

So I went to the doctors Friday and she had to do some cultures. Well I called today to check on them since it takes 1-2 days for the results to get back and they were not back yet. My doctors office is closed on Wednesdays so I won't have something to take care of this. I am probably over reacting but I am nervous about getting bad. Could it go into my uterus? We were ttc this month but it is too early for me to test just yet. I am concerned about this getting out of control.
Also it is getting uncomfortable. When I went to the doctors I only had a strange... sorry tmi discharge and now it is getting uncomfortable.
Does a yeast infection get bad fast? I'm 99% sure it is a yeast infection based on my symptoms.


----------



## JPARR01

From what you are saying it is most likely a yeast infection. Try and take some acidophilus. I just took one today cause I wasn't sure if it was my vulvar vestibulitis acting up or a yeast infection. Also try and stay away from perfumed soaps, detergent, toilet paper. That can really make it worse.


----------



## Semanthia

My cultures came back negative? I am confused. My doctor said when she looked at it she didn't see anything except a slight increase in white blood cells and that she was going to do some cultures and send them to the lab (she also performed a pap smear) and the results came back today and they are negative. Don't get me wrong I love having tests come back good but I am baffled. Although any symptoms (besides discharge which is not like cottage cheese:sick: but just not normal) have been very sporadic. Oh well, AF is due in a few days so we will see if I have a problem after AF and then go back if I do. Although I am hoping that I get a BFP instead of AF.


----------



## spaceyhead

It is helpful to know that yeast can interfere with the sperm reaching the egg, but I do not think a yeast infection is a problem after ovulation.

I got the same exact distinction once when being tested for a yeast infection: negative results with a high white blood cell count. What I take it to mean now is that we didn't have enough yeast present at that moment to call it a positive test, since there should always be some yeast present in a healthy balanced vagina. 

At the time I was very frustrated since I was still experiencing the symptoms and they were telling me nothing was wrong so they had no solution. The nurse practitioner at Kaiser was very dismissive actually and more or less told me to suck it up and use some vagisil. That was horrible advice because that product burned my skin and I threw away the bottle immediately!

Years later during a regular pap a very helpful nurse practitioner noticed that I had more yeast than I should (this is while I was not even experiencing symptoms.) Apparently yeast is very visible to the naked eye if you know what you are looking for. I now know that I suffer from candida overgrowth, and I have been using diet and probiotics to manage that for many years now. 

Things to avoid when fighting off a yeast infection:
*wine (somehow this is the perfect storm for yeast! i had to give it up entirely :(. ) other alcohol should be avoided for best results.
*sugar
*bleu or moldy cheese
*white flour (breads, pastas, cereals, etc.)

Eat tons of plain yogurt (I actually totally love it now and can't live without it - it is a quickly acquired taste.)
Drink plenty of water

I found the candida diet (google it) super helpful. Even if your infection is not chronic like mine it might help to get rid of the yeast quickly while TTC.


----------



## Nina83

I used to suffer monthly from yeast infection. Doctors said there was nothing wrong, and only the naturopathic saw what was wrong.
Stay away from antibiotics and sugars- all sugar, fruits too (apples and pears are GOOD)
I had a yeast infection a few months ago, I spotted around implantation, not sure if I had a chemical or not, but it was the first one in 2.5 years- after doing the candida diet.
A few months later bam, got it again, a few weeks later got my BFP. I'm guessing that's a symptom for me, and have heard it could be for others.
It doesn't mess with fertility, but BD while you have it is just painful.
I agree with spaceyhead, google candida diet and try it for a couple of weeks. I'd talk to a naturopathic as well, she can help you with getting it started. (living without sugar is AMAZING!)
Good luck <3


----------

